# wanted company and sales men



## snowprice (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking to expand our snow removel biz by buying companies and hiring sales men.
We are in the northwest suburbs of chicago. Looking for snow or landscape or both.

send me a email and we can get together [email protected]


----------

